# 2nd level in leo tank ideas



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hey

just wondered if any1 has any ideas on how 2 put a second level in for my leos, if any one has pics please post 

thanks


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

This is my second level.

Conti board cut to size with a support and shelf fixings. Glued an old (but cleaned) roof tile to the top.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

thats a nice set-up crosby.
are the slate pieces to hold down the kitchen roll?
how many leos do you have in there?
where did you get the plants from, i like them.
sorry for so many questions, thinking of doing up my gecko tank and wanting it looking as good as yours.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Cheers

The slate pieces do help hold down the kitchen towel and they add to the appearance as well.

We did have three girls in there but lost one so it's home to the two girls now.

The plants came from my local rep shop, there just plastic vines and I've seen them in pets at home. I had to shorten them from whats in the photo as I caught one of the leos climbing up one of the vines.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

crosby said:


> Cheers
> 
> The slate pieces do help hold down the kitchen towel and they add to the appearance as well.
> 
> ...


 
gotta say crosby but that is one fantastic set up, my my what lucky geckos to have such a des res, they must be really happy in there and it looks fab, i'd be tempted to move in myself.
melanie


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

cheers for that crosby.
sorry to hear about the loss of the gecko.
are the vines just pushed through the wire in the lid?


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

pokerplayer said:


> are the vines just pushed through the wire in the lid?


Yes, nothing fancy. Also if one of them starts to think about climbing again they just pull the vine through.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Brilliant viv : victory: but for those less innovative a simple 2nd floor can be produced using lizard hammocks:



:lol2:

Roy


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

thats a cool design roysy,
does the leo climb up to the hammock?
im liking the wall paper around the sides too, very home looking. is that a towel on the floor? does it work well with the leos poo and wee?
nice gecko too.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Roysy said:


> Brilliant viv : victory: but for those less innovative a simple 2nd floor can be produced using lizard hammocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
got one ov those 4 water dragon but using wooden viv for leos and as ive found out with water dragon there not really gd for wood


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

pokerplayer said:


> thats a cool design roysy,
> does the leo climb up to the hammock?
> im liking the wall paper around the sides too, very home looking. is that a towel on the floor? does it work well with the leos poo and wee?
> nice gecko too.


echo the gecko does climb the ladder and loves spending time on the hammock.

No wallpaper on the walls, clear glass with horrible wallpaper showing through but I see what you mean from the picture.

Looks like towel on the floor but actually sand. I now use reptile carpet which is brilliant as you merely roll it up and wash it and replace with a second piece. I have been recycling the two pieces for over a year and no sign of ageing but I only hand wash them.

The hammock seems to only adhere to glass with its suckers, never tried it on perspex but hopless on wood, even varnished wood, (may be a reflection of my bad varnishing).
Roy


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

lol i found that if u stick background from fish tanks to the inside of the viv then the hammocks kinda stay put lol


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Have to bear that in mind when I upgrade the leo viv!
Roy:grin1:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

lol gotta be the laminated ones tho takes um doing to get it to stick but if it stays put for my water dragon dont se leos being much of a problem lol


----------

